# Squale Divers



## DaveE

I very much doubt that Lonnie "Raisin-Bread" has a watch. He probably can't tell the time as he isn't a "reader" :cowboy: 










However, I think I know what deranged mountain men Grandpappy and Billy-Bob's favourite watch would have been.....

















SQUALE LIKE A PIG!!!! :lol:


----------



## DaveE

Squale (I think it is Italian for "shark") were/are an Italian watchmaker/casemaker (check out squale{dot}it) who sold their cases to a number of brands in much the same was as Jenny with their Caribbean case. Confusingly, there is a French dive equipment firm with the same name (check out squale{dot}fr). However, I believe that it is the former who made the vintage Squale watches as the website has the correct logo. They made a vast range of divers ranging from 200 to 1000m. I use the past tense, although I'm aware of a number of "NOS" Squales showing up recently.

First up is what is on my wrist right now. It is a PVD Squale Professional 500m diver. This watch appears to share the same case as my Auricoste and Tag Heuer Spirotechniques. Unfortunately, I can't comment on the similarity with the Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Bund issue, as I don't own one.


----------



## DaveE

Next up is my other PVD Squale. This one is also 500m depth-rated, but has a slightly different shaped case, ref. 2003. However, this one has Mercedes hands, rather than the BundI-style hands on the previous watch. Furthermore, this watch has a gold-edged bezel and raised hour markers. Both this watch and the previous one have vanilla-scented rubber straps with beadblasted buckles signed on the underside with "Squale". The strap on the current watch is a 20mm version of Timefactors' strap used on the PRS-50 (De Beers).


----------



## mjolnir

Lovely Dave. Another beauty.

You have some great watches but I am starting to get a bit jealous. I *really* like that first one.


----------



## johnbrigade

same here - probably the only watch with a crown at 4 that i think i could live with


----------



## PhilM

Interesting thread title Dave  as for the content spot on... the first PVD'd Squale is very stealth like :yes: the second one is a serious lump and I don't think I've ever seen one with Merc hands let alone any gold :yes:

As for both being NOS, you lucky bugger


----------



## DaveE

PhilM said:


> Interesting thread title Dave  as for the content spot on... the first PVD'd Squale is very stealth like :yes: the second one is a serious lump and I don't think I've ever seen one with Merc hands let alone any gold :yes:
> 
> As for both being NOS, you lucky bugger


Do you mean you like Squales and want to see some more of them or do you want to see some more pictures from Deliverance? :lol:


----------



## DaveE

Next up is a non-PVD version of the first Squale shown. This one is not NOS, but still in excellent condition. It has gold accents on the bezel insert. Excuse the strap it came with, which still has not been changed.


----------



## PhilM

The Watches please :notworthy: although have to say the first time I watched the film it was an eye opener


----------



## chris l

Lookin' at un, ah rackon "Raisin-Bread" ud hev one of they Raketa touch watches.


----------



## DaveE

Next up is probably my favourite Squale: a Blandford Ocean diver 1000m. Again, it shares the same case as the 1st Squale, which incidentally appears very similar to Bill Yao's Seafighter.


----------



## DaveE

chris l said:


> Lookin' at un, ah rackon "Raisin-Bread" ud hev one of they Raketa touch watches.


 :lol:


----------



## DaveE

chris l said:


> Lookin' at un, ah rackon "Raisin-Bread" ud hev one of they Raketa touch watches.


Lonnie's not blind. Hae ken sae jurst raight. Hae theenks you gawt a reeeel puurddy mouth. Gran'pappy agrees :lol:










However, I don't think poor old Ed is too happy about hearing the same compliment  :lol:


----------



## Toshi

DaveE said:


>


Definately my favourite, Dave. It's beautiful. :wub:

I think you should definately change the strap though - it's not doing the watch any favours 

Rich


----------



## DaveE

Toshi said:


> DaveE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definately my favourite, Dave. It's beautiful. :wub:
> 
> I think you should definately change the strap though - it's not doing the watch any favours
> 
> Rich
Click to expand...

Cheers mate  You're right of course. I think that a modern silicon Tropic will do just right


----------



## DaveE

Next up is another 1000m Squale. This is a Deman Watch and has a different case to all the preceding models with the crown at 3:


----------



## chris l

DaveE said:


> chris l said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin' at un, ah rackon "Raisin-Bread" ud hev one of they Raketa touch watches.
> 
> 
> 
> Lonnie's not blind. Hae ken sae jurst raight. Hae theenks you gawt a reeeel puurddy mouth. Gran'pappy agrees :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, I don't think poor old Ed is too happy about hearing the same compliment  :lol:
Click to expand...

Well, f**k 'em both, iffen they cain't take a joke!

Mind you. I do hev a purty mouth...

Waiter, ma ten guage, please...


----------



## DaveE

rondeco said:


> Great collection Dave :thumbsup:
> 
> Is the last one a 'Medium' with the asymetric case like this one I had ?.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a Blandford 500m too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron


Hi Ron,

I think I've got that Squale medium now. No, it doesn't share the same case as the Deman Watch. The latter is larger at about 40-41mm, whereas the Squale mediums are about 33mm. I haven't posted those yet  Your Squale medium is unusual in that it dos not have another name in addition to Squale such as Margi, Deman Watch, Eagle Star etc.

Yours is the only Blandford Ocean Diver Squale I have ever seen in those colours. :wub:


----------



## Stuart Davies

Well Dave you've done it again! - a great thread and I've learnt something too :thumbup: - oh yeh, and the watches are OK BTW 

Thanks for sharing - Cheers Stu.


----------



## DaveE

Stuart Davies said:


> Well Dave you've done it again! - a great thread and I've learnt something too :thumbup: - oh yeh, and the watches are OK BTW
> 
> Thanks for sharing - Cheers Stu.


Cheers Stu.  I've been wanting to do a Squale thread for a while and couldn't resist the pun. It took a while to prepare and I've got loads more pictures of Squales and also from the film. I've also learned a lot about the film, the characters and the actors. For example, the 2 redneck rapists were voted Maxim magazine's worst ever screen villains in 2005. :lol:


----------



## DaveE

Next up is a Carlson Squale 600m with the same case as a Zodiac SSW on a 19mm aftermarket folded link bracelet that suits it well IMO:


----------



## DaveE

potz said:


> The flic is great and the only Burt Reynolds film worth watching - imvho.
> 
> The watches are pretty cool as well.


You may be right there about Burt's films, although I quite like Boogie Nights.


----------



## VinceR

From the title I had no clue the thread was watch related! And I still have doubts .. mind you the Squales shown therein are outstanding, my favourites are the silver dialed one, together with the blue & silver dial ..

Whatever that film is, it does not look like something I'd want to watch ..


----------



## VinceR

potz said:


> 'VinceR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Whatever that film is, it does not look like something I'd want to watch ..*
> 
> 
> 
> It's like a non-humorous version of City Slickers ... and not only the dueling banjos (which are actually a banjo and a guitar) scene makes it very worthwhile watching. I even bought the OST because of the banjo/guitar match :good:
Click to expand...

No clue what City Slickers is/are .. but I assume it's a film about some guys/gals in the city ..


----------



## DaveE

rondeco said:


> Here you go Vince .........
> 
> Deliverance
> 
> Quote about the banjo boy from IMDB ,
> 
> "At the age of 16, this boy from Rabun County, Georgia, was the only "authentic" local to play the role of The Banjo Boy in John Boorman's disturbing hit movie Deliverance (1972). He was hand-picked from his local elementary school, largely due to his "look" (his large head, skinny body, odd-shaped eyes and moronic grin had sadly branded him a poster-child for inbreeding and mental deficiency)." h34r:
> 
> City Slickers


According to Wikipedia:

Billy Redden (born 1956 in Rabun County, Georgia) is an American actor best known for his role as Lonnieâ€"the "banjo kid"â€"in the 1972 movie Deliverance.

Redden, then sixteen, earned his role in Deliverance during a casting call at Clayton Elementary School in Clayton, Georgia. To add authenticity and humor to the film, the filmmakers found Redden to fit the look of the inbred and mentally retarded banjo boy called for by the book, although Redden himself is not retarded. The scene depicts Redden playing the instrumental Dueling Banjos opposite actor Ronny Cox on guitar. At the end of the dueling banjos scene the script called for Redden to harden his expression towards Drew Ballinger, Cox's character; however, Redden was unable to fake dislike for Cox. To solve the problem they got Ned Beatty (whom Redden truly disliked) to step towards Redden at the close of the shot. As Beatty approached, Redden hardened his expression and looked away exactly as intended.[citation needed]

Jon Voight claimed Redden "was a boy who had a genetic imbalance â€" a product of his mother and his brother, I think. He was quite amazing, a very talkative fellow."[1]

Redden also appeared in Tim Burton's 2003 film Big Fish. Burton was intent on getting Redden, who hadn't appeared in a film since Deliverance, to play the role of a banjo-playing welcomer in the utopian town of Spectre. Burton eventually found him in Clayton, Georgia, where Redden works as a cook, dishwasher and part-owner of the Cookie Jar CafÃ©.

In 2004, Redden made a guest appearance on Blue Collar TV playing an inbred car repairman named Ray in a "Redneck Dictionary" skit, for the word "raisin bread" (Ray's-Inbred). When he was shown, he was playing a banjo.

:lol:


----------



## DaveE

Some information from wikipedia about one of the redneck rapists (the toothless one in the baseball cap):

"Herbert 'Cowboy' Coward is an actor who starred in the seminal 1972 thriller Deliverance.

He started acting at the Wild West Show called 'Ghost Town in the Sky' in Maggie Valley, North Carolina. He played the part of 'Grandpappy', who came to town to avenge his son's death. Coward got the role as the murderous mountain man in Deliverance when Burt Reynolds remembered him from working together in that show. Coward turned up for the audition looking so much like a hillbilly that director John Boorman, who had had trouble finding an actor for the part, thought Reynolds had told him how to dress.

When Boorman explained to him that one of the things his character was going to do was to rape a man, Coward replied, 'I've done worse'."  :lol:


----------



## DaveE

Some info. from Wikipedia about the other redneck rapist played by Bill McKinney:

It was Deliverance which provided his breakthrough in 1972, and is still his signature role. In his autobiography, Deliverance co-star Burt Reynolds said of McKinney "I thought he was a little bent. I used to get up at five in the morning and see him running nude through the golf course while the sprinklers watered the grass...". He went on to say that McKinney got so caught-up in the sodomy scene that he was ready to bugger Ned Beatty for real. "He always played sickos, but he played them well. With my dark sense of humour, I was kind of amused by him ... McKinney turned out to be a pretty good guy who just took the method way too far". McKinney told Maxim magazine that all Reynolds' stories were untrue. "If you lose control on a movie set", McKinney told Maxim, "it's not acting, it's indulgence". 

His official website is www.squeallikeapig.com  :lol:

According to Ned Beatty, who played the unfortunate recipient of the assault:

Ned Beatty: I created 'squeal like a pig'

WINSTON-SALEM, North Carolina (AP) -- Ned Beatty says he sees himself as a quintessential character actor.

Although the leading man may get the girl, he said, as a character actor, "you make things happen. ... You drive the story on."

Beatty, who has appeared in more than 100 films, accepted the Master of Cinema award Saturday at the 2006 RiverRun International Film Festival.

He discussed his role in the 1972 adventure-thriller "Deliverance." His character underwent an unforgettably vivid sexual assault. "The whole 'squeal-like-a-pig' thing ... came from guess who?" Beatty said.

As the audience laughed, he theatrically put his head in his hands and silently pointed to himself. Beatty then explained how director John Boorman encouraged him to improvise the scene with Bill McKinney, his on-screen tormenter.

Despite identifying himself as a character actor, "I think I look like a leading man," Beatty joked.

The festival held in Winston-Salem included 25 feature films and 44 short films


----------



## DaveE

Next up is a very rare one: A Berios Profundus Squale 200m automatic diver with integral mechanical depth guage. It's the only Squale depth guage I've ever seen and is part of an overlapping collection of depth guage divers. The ref. on the back of the Squale is Y1535.


----------



## PhilM

Hi Dave, do you know what movement this used :blink:










Thanks


----------



## VinceR

Very cool watch that last one!

Thanks for the info regarding the films .. I really need to stay in more!


----------



## DaveE

PhilM said:


> Hi Dave, do you know what movement this used :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


No idea, sorry. I don't know if the watch movement and mechanical depth guage are integral (I doubt it) or whether they are separate. It probably uses the same movement as some of the other mechaincal depth guage divers like the Nivada Depthomatic, the Dugena and the Janer (the latter 2 I have). Squale seem to have used both ETA and AS movements (and possible others) in their divers, presumably being opportunists as to what was readily available at the time.


----------



## DaveE

VinceR said:


> Very cool watch that last one!
> 
> Thanks for the info regarding the films .. I really need to stay in more!


Cheers Vince 

Deliverance was away ahead of its time in 1972 (the director John Boorman was Charlie Boorman's father) with regard to the general context of the film (urban professionals vs simple country folk). As such, it provided inspiration for later films such as Southern Comfort (unarmed National Guard lost in the swamps vs heavily armed Louisiana Cajuns) and of course City Slickers. More specificially IIRC, it was the first film with a male rape scene, a taboo subject which would later feature in, for example, Scum and The Shawshank Redemption. The bizarre nature of the rape scene meant that some of the expressions such as "Squeal like a pig" and "You've got a puurddy mouth" would become and remain legends.


----------



## pg tips

DaveE said:


> Next up is a non-PVD version of the first Squale shown. This one is not NOS, but still in excellent condition. It has gold accents on the bezel insert. Excuse the strap it came with, which still has not been changed.


I love that one Dave. (I even like that strap h34r: )

As for the film, one of my all time favourites.


----------



## DaveE

pg tips said:


> DaveE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is a non-PVD version of the first Squale shown. This one is not NOS, but still in excellent condition. It has gold accents on the bezel insert. Excuse the strap it came with, which still has not been changed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that one Dave. (I even like that strap h34r: )
> 
> As for the film, one of my all time favourites.
Click to expand...

Thanks Paul. People are welcome to diss. the strap as much as they like, I didn't choose it :lol:

I missed Deliverance on TV recently. Looks like I'll have to buy it on DVD. Reminds me to watch Southern Comfort too. Have you seen that?


----------



## DaveE

DaveE said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaveE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is a non-PVD version of the first Squale shown. This one is not NOS, but still in excellent condition. It has gold accents on the bezel insert. Excuse the strap it came with, which still has not been changed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that one Dave. (I even like that strap h34r: )
> 
> As for the film, one of my all time favourites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Paul. People are welcome to diss. the strap as much as they like, I didn't choose it :lol:
> 
> I missed Deliverance on TV recently. Looks like I'll have to buy it on DVD. Reminds me to watch Southern Comfort too. Have you seen that?
Click to expand...

Ooops, duplicate post. I'm not sure how that happened :blink:


----------



## Steve264

DaveE said:


> Next up is a non-PVD version of the first Squale shown. This one is not NOS, but still in excellent condition. It has gold accents on the bezel insert. Excuse the strap it came with, which still has not been changed.


 :tongue2:

Great watches, Dave - this is my favourite (I even think the strap quite suits it) although the PVD version is also very sexy.

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## DaveE

Thanks Steve


----------



## DaveE

Right, next up is a bit of a strange one. It was the first NOS Squale that I was offered and to be fair, the dealer was upfront about it being a Franken. The case is superficially similar to the Carlson above, but with the crown at 4. The case ref. on the back is 2002 and it's WR to 101 ATM. However, the dial reads "20 ATMOS 1553". As such, I believe that the watch is a marriage of the dial from a 1553 with a 2002 case. I still don't regret buying it as Squales in this configuration seem to be thin on the ground. I know that there are a few of these amongst forummers. The strap is another De Beer 20mm vanilla-scented rubber/silicon with beadblasted signed buckle:


----------



## DaveE

Next up is an excellent condition Squale Tiger 300m. This one has a bezel lock and is possibly Squale's response to the Omega PloProf. I've seen a number of these for sale recently as NOS including a few with a white dial. I believe that they use the ETA 2892 movement. This one now resides on an Omega mesh:


----------



## DaveE

Now for some of my lesser Squales. First up is a NOS Corallo Squale 200m with box and papers:


----------



## DaveE

DaveE said:


> Now for some of my lesser Squales. First up is a NOS Corallo Squale 200m with box and papers:


I forgot to say that this one is case ref. 2008 and it has the original sharkskin strap and beadblasted steel tang buckle that is signed "Squale" on the underside with the name embedded in the curved shark emblem as shown on the dial.


----------



## DaveE

Next up is a 300m Super Squale. 6, 9 & 12 Dial markers on this one are very similar to Aquastar divers (and some others) of the period. This one might have another name (possibly Duward IIRC) underneath the 12 marker that has faded. Seller's pictures.


----------



## DaveE

Here's the first of my Citta Squale 300m divers. These are quite unusual in that they have hooded lugs and have the crown at 4. No rotatable bezel on these either. Again, seller's pictures.


----------



## DaveE

Somer more pictures of the 300m Citta Squale:


----------



## DaveE

The other Citta Squale 300m of mine is named a Cordia. If not NOS, this is in excellent condition:


----------



## DaveE

Some more pictures of the Cordia:


----------



## DaveE

A Pimax Super Squale 200m on a NSA-style bracelet:


----------



## DaveE

Somre more pictures of the Pimax:


----------



## PhilM

Well done Dave, have been away for a few days and your still going strong 

BTW Love the Squale Tiger :yes:


----------



## DaveE

PhilM said:


> Well done Dave, have been away for a few days and your still going strong
> 
> BTW Love the Squale Tiger :yes:


Thanks mate. Only the Squale mediums to go now


----------



## DaveE

Last, but not least we have the Squale mediums. With the assymetrical case 33m wide, these must have been made for smaller wrists. This is the one that rondeco posted earlier and has no other name but Squale on the dial. It now resides on a vintage 16mm Tropic strap.


----------



## DaveE

I forgot to add that most of these Squale mediums are WR to 300m. This Deman Watch Squale is no exception:


----------



## DaveE

Next up is an Eagle Star Squale medium. The bezel is different on this one to the previous 2. I also have a blue dial/blue bezel version of this watch, which looks like a mini version of the Blandford Ocan Diver Squale shown earlier. Unfortunately, I can't find any pictures of that one at the moment.


----------



## DaveE

A Margi Squale medium:


----------



## DaveE

Another Deman Watch Squale medium:


----------



## DaveE

And finally, the strangest one of all. It's yet another Deman Watch Squale medium that I got from eBay as a project, i.e. I knew that the bezel was not original. I subsequently discovered that it didn't turn either. However, what surprised me when it arrived was the R in a circle by the 9 marker (radiation warning?) and more particularly the Bund military markings on the back.


----------



## Fulminata

Good stuff Dave. Been enjoying this thread as you've unpack your collection. Must have taken a while to put this family together. My favourite so far is the little Pimax. Very cute.


----------



## DaveE

Fulminata said:


> Good stuff Dave. Been enjoying this thread as you've unpack your collection. Must have taken a while to put this family together. My favourite so far is the little Pimax. Very cute.


Thanks  The Pimax would be a fairly unusual choice for most people out of that lineup. I suspect that most would go for the bigger deeper divers, but we all have different tastes  It's taken about 2 years to collect all of those Squales and about 3 years for the Caribbeans.


----------



## DaveE

Almost forgot about this hybrid Sinn 801a / Squale 100 atmos diver. Apparently, it was a 100 atmos 80â€™s Sinn 801A that was bought with the incorrect dial. The previous owner found an old Eagle Star Squale 100 atmos dial that fitted perfectly.

It now has a set of correct hands and a rebuilt hacking ETA 2789 (the original Sinn was a was a FE 4611) as well as new tube/crown case refinish, new seals etc done by Jack Alexyon.

The watch came with the Isofrane-style black rubber strap that I have seen on other Squales. Seller's pictures.


----------



## ALFA-Watch

The Squale is a historic italian companies specialized cases for professional dive use.

The Squale with to the Caribbean have been the pioneers of the dive watch.

The Squale collaborated with many houses (Margi, Wonder Watch, Berios, Felser's, Spitotechnique, etc. maybe with Blancpain.

Also the Squale produced a version called "Profondus" with deph gauge.

Currently the Squale produces standard dive watches.


----------



## ALFA-Watch

Others pics

With DEPTH GAUGE


----------



## ALFA-Watch

Others pics










QUARTZ VERSION



















LIKE OMEGA PROPLOF


----------



## mattbeef

Never herd of Squale but there are some tasty numbers you posted up there


----------



## jasonm

Great photos!

Thanks for posting them, I love that depth guage... 

Seen this?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...ME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## ALFA-Watch

Hi,thakns for information



jasonm said:


> Great photos!
> 
> Thanks for posting them, I love that depth guage...
> 
> Seen this?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...ME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## PhilM

Wow some lovely examples, I'm sure Dave will be interested in seeing them as he's also got some great examples too :yes:


----------



## ALFA-Watch

Hi,thanks for email



PhilM said:


> Wow some lovely examples, I'm sure Dave will be interested in seeing them as he's also got some great examples too :yes:


----------



## Stanford

A great themed collection - I like the Spirotechnique and the twin crowned one (can't read the make) :thumbsup:


----------



## ALFA-Watch

Thanks,the Spirotechnique is very very nice!!!



Stanford said:


> A great themed collection - I like the Spirotechnique and the twin crowned one (can't read the make) :thumbsup:


----------



## JonW

WOW! I love the Spirotechnique and also the Tiger (but then I would being a Ploprof fan)... superb watches and photos Alessandro. Thanks for posting... I reminds me that I really should fix up my Berios.


----------



## Stuart Davies

They made some lovely watches for sure.

I'm sure you have seen Dave E's slighty strange post? Deliverence 

My mate is very happy with the one he bought from you too...

Cheers Stuart


----------



## ALFA-Watch

Hi mate, i didn't see your post is very very nice, is it possible to join mine post to yours?

Alessandro


----------



## jasonm

Just done it


----------



## Nalu

Nicely done, Jase - enough motivation to throw some of my Squale photos in to make a nice reference thread.




























BTW Dave, I missed the Deliverance thread when it was originally posted and have enjoyed it very much! That Bund Squale is amazing - never heard or even suspected in all my years of collecting. What a find!


----------



## Nalu

And the 100ATA Squales:



















(this watch has been cleaned, serviced and re-lumed - photos pending)

The blue/purple/indigo dial on this one is amazing:


----------



## Mrcrowley

DaveE said:


> Next up is my other PVD Squale. This one is also 500m depth-rated, but has a slightly different shaped case, ref. 2003. However, this one has Mercedes hands, rather than the BundI-style hands on the previous watch. Furthermore, this watch has a gold-edged bezel and raised hour markers. Both this watch and the previous one have vanilla-scented rubber straps with beadblasted buckles signed on the underside with "Squale". The strap on the current watch is a 20mm version of Timefactors' strap used on the PRS-50 (De Beers).


This one very nice indeed Dave.


----------



## DaveE

Mrcrowley said:


> DaveE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is my other PVD Squale. This one is also 500m depth-rated, but has a slightly different shaped case, ref. 2003. However, this one has Mercedes hands, rather than the BundI-style hands on the previous watch. Furthermore, this watch has a gold-edged bezel and raised hour markers. Both this watch and the previous one have vanilla-scented rubber straps with beadblasted buckles signed on the underside with "Squale". The strap on the current watch is a 20mm version of Timefactors' strap used on the PRS-50 (De Beers).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one very nice indeed Dave.
Click to expand...

Thanks Paul. I've seen Linus (kpaxsg) have one for sale recently


----------



## DaveE

ALFA-Watch said:


> Hi mate, i didn't see your post is very very nice, is it possible to join mine post to yours?
> 
> Alessandro


No problem mate


----------



## DaveE

Very impressive Colin. The purple Squale is just fantastic :wub:

It's a pity that my Bund Deman Watch Squale does not have the correct bezel.


----------



## DaveE

jasonm said:


> Great photos!
> 
> Thanks for posting them, I love that depth guage...
> 
> Seen this?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...ME:B:SS:US:1123


Thanks Jase,

I had seen it. It's the "no Paypal" thing that puts me off.


----------



## kpaxsg

This one very nice indeed Dave.


----------



## kpaxsg

DaveE said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great photos!
> 
> Thanks for posting them, I love that depth guage...
> 
> Seen this?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...ME:B:SS:US:1123
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jase,
> 
> I had seen it. It's the "no Paypal" thing that puts me off.
Click to expand...

Pssst, she does accept paypal and willing to lower to $280 Euro.... h34r: BUT please do not quote me!


----------



## Bill_uk

Squales are awesome soon mine will look as good as these


----------



## kpaxsg

Pssst again  there is one buy it now from Michael on the bay http://cgi.ebay.com/NOS-Squale-500M-Automa...1QQcmdZViewItem

Anyone in here getting from him please contact me later


----------



## DaveE

kpaxsg said:


> This one very nice indeed Dave.


Thanks Paul. I've seen Linus (kpaxsg) have one for sale recently 

The watch just reached the States  just could not bear to wear it :lol:

:lol: That's the trouble with PVD watches. I marked one of my PVD Squales on a doorframe. Squale need to embrace tegiment technology :lol:


----------



## Neth

Great collection DaveE! I own one Squale with depth gauge, the Ocean Diver Blanford Profundus:

Under a magnifying glass:










The hole in the side for the water to enter the glass tube:










The back:










One more:










The strap I put on it myself because I didn't think the strap on it when I bought it to be original. But it might be original looking at your pics, I am shure I didn't trow it out so I'll have a look when I get home!

And I just bought a PVD ref. 2003 this weekend, NOS in box with everyting for â‚¬ 200,- at a fair. I was over the moon! No pictures of this 2003 yet.


----------



## PhilM

Great entrance Neth and what a superb looking Squale, would love to own that one :thumbsup:


----------



## Neth

Thanks Phil. I just made pictures of my second Squale, the 2003 with it's wooden box, card and sellers card. It says it was sold in 2003 but I think it is more likely to be from the 1980's. Anyone with an opinion on that?





































I really like this watch!


----------



## salmonia

Wonderful watches!...thanks to you all for posting!

:tongue2: :tongue2: :tongue2: :tongue2: :tongue2:

Here is my _Melphier Watch_, Squale 1000m, on a Squale bracelet....it has a very nice dome!.....18mm thick!

(btw; ItÂ´s for sale)



















thanks for looking!


----------



## Neth

salmonia said:


> (btw; ItÂ´s for sale)


Tell me more! I am interested. I don't know why (should probably read the FAQ) but can't sent you a personal message. You probably can sent me one?


----------



## PhilM

Neth love the second one as well :yes: I think Dave also has the same model so might be able to tell you more about it.

BTW You need to have at least 50 posts before you can send or receive PM's ... stick around I'm sure it won't take you long to get there


----------



## salmonia

Neth said:


> salmonia said:
> 
> 
> 
> (btw; ItÂ´s for sale)
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me more! I am interested. I don't know why (should probably read the FAQ) but can't sent you a personal message. You probably can sent me one?
Click to expand...

[email protected]


----------



## Neth

PhilM said:


> Neth love the second one as well :yes: I think Dave also has the same model so might be able to tell you more about it.


I guess reading Dave's posts he knows about Squale. I would like to know more about the history. I have read what I can find but there are many contradictions, for instance when they started and went broke? And were they watchmakers or just case makers? If you produce cases for others, why do they put your name on the dial and why do you start producing watches with only your name on it? And what kind of movements did they normally use in "their" watches and... well you get the point. But that I can not find a definitive history probably means there is no documentation in a language we understand 



> BTW You need to have at least 50 posts before you can send or receive PM's ... stick around I'm sure it won't take you long to get there


Ok, thanks Phil.


----------



## jlevet

Fantastic watches guys, thanks for sharing.

I love and have been looking for a squale with a depth gauge for quite some time, so if any of you wants to part with his, please drop me a PM...

Thanks and merry Christmas to all !

Jacques


----------



## cmoy

My one and only Squale...

Squale Saphir 2001


----------



## James

DaveE said:


> Squale (I think it is Italian for "shark") were/are an Italian watchmaker/casemaker (check out squale{dot}it) who sold their cases to a number of brands in much the same was as Jenny with their Caribbean case. Confusingly, there is a French dive equipment firm with the same name (check out squale{dot}fr). However, I believe that it is the former who made the vintage Squale watches as the website has the correct logo. They made a vast range of divers ranging from 200 to 1000m. I use the past tense, although I'm aware of a number of "NOS" Squales showing up recently.
> 
> First up is what is on my wrist right now. It is a PVD Squale Professional 500m diver. This watch appears to share the same case as my Auricoste and Tag Heuer Spirotechniques. Unfortunately, I can't comment on the similarity with the Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Bund issue, as I don't own one.


Wow, old thread. I actually may have 4 or so somewhere of this one pictured above

................


----------



## frogspawn

Used to be mine but passed on to another forum member - lovely watch just could not get on with the gold/PVD mix


----------

